# Boat motor?



## TheSteelDeal (Mar 6, 2019)

How does a fella know whether he can use a motor on a particular river or steam. Is there a list? If so Where is it written? Thanks. Happy hookin.


----------



## homebrew87 (Oct 19, 2014)

I had the same question and just ended up calling the dnr office and asking. Then wrote down the time date and person i spoke with just in case...

Sent from my SM-G920P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TheSteelDeal (Mar 6, 2019)

homebrew87 said:


> I had the same question and just ended up calling the dnr office and asking. Then wrote down the time date and person i spoke with just in case...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Ok good idea. What was their response?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Motors on rivers | Michigan Sportsman - Online Michigan Hunting and Fishing Resource (michigan-sportsman.com)


----------



## TheSteelDeal (Mar 6, 2019)

This was posted on the above thread that Waif linked. Thanks. 

as far as I can tell a guy could jet ski in a trout stream unless Otherwise mentioned In the county regs. (Please don’t do that)

https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79136_79772_79773_83491---,00.html


----------

